# My Pen Doodlings - Advice Needed



## christensart (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi everyone! Greetings from North Carolina. I just wanted to share some of my pen sketches and was wondering if anyone could offer me any advice and let me know what kind of ball point pens I should buy because right now I'm using very cheap ones that you get from walmarts office supplies hahaha. Thanks everyone


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

A ball point pen is a ballpoint pen. Fine if you're just sketching on any odd paper (which you seem to be if you're using stuff with lines on.) Fine line permanent ink pens you can buy at most department stores or art shops are favoured by most because you can paint over them without blurring the ink. Check the internet and you'll turn up dozens.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Why change something that works so well for you? Your work is very good by my standards.


----------



## Cartooning 4 Kids (Jan 14, 2017)

I've used Uniball Signo pens (0.7) from Staples and they work wonderfully. If you're style is typically crosshatching and some fine detailed work as your examples then these pens are great and not too expensive. Your work is fantastic BTW.


----------

